# Fowl Dawgs II



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I just got word from Rick that FowlDawgs II will be mailed to us ASAP and we are currently taking pre-orders...Thanks


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sweet... excited to see it, I know rick has been waiting on it for a while.


----------



## jamen (Sep 7, 2006)

Do you guys know the content of the disk? I'm assuming it's going into transition training. Haven't watched the other for awhile, so I don't remember where he left off. 
Thanks

jamen


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Step by Step Force To Pile,The Mini T,Double T and Swimby...


----------



## jamen (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks. Rick does a good job and the material is understandable to novice thru advanced trainers. Should be a good video again.
jamen


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I just got mine in the mail today and watched it . Very good stuff, easy to uderstand and very thorough, I really feel Rick is one of the best young dog trainers out there.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I really like it as well!!! Fowldawgs 1 has one of the best FF and Hold shots that I have ever seen for the money..If I were to follow a complete program it would be Evan Grahams though..


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a 15 monthe old BLM that I had with Rick for almost 6 monthes, and have spent quite a bit of time at his place this summer and he traines just like the video, nothing was staged or set up you are watching a real training session. I was fortunate this spring to be there and help out for some of the filming of FowlDogs #3 and it will be just as good as the first two.

For $25.00 bucks you get a heck of alot of information, and a really good program to follow. After watching it I think it is underpriced for the information given. Oh almost forgot my dog's picture is on the back cover :lol:


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree with the others ans must stress for you to follow a good program..I would highly recommend Fowldawgs 1 to start or the book 10 Minute Retriever..


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

DO either of you guys know of a good video on intro to the gun and is there a video showing how to re-intro dogs that have been improperly exposed and are now fearful.

Browndog/goosehunterdog that would be a good useful product if you know the gentleman. Maybe he could put it on his list of thing to do :wink:

Or maybe one already exists, I havent watched a video on anything for years.

As you know the question comes up pretty frequently on these and other boards.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Butch Goodwin's Retriever From The Inside Out DVD / Manual is a complete training program that shows intro to gunfire..

Sound Beginnings for Puppies is also a Great DVD for introduction.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Most of the dogs Rick Stawski "Fineline Retrievers - Fowldog Videos" are 6 to 8 monthes old and just begining formal OB. Last summer he got a IWS in for training, that was about 18 monthes old and had some OB titles on it and the owner wanted to put some type of a HT title on it, what the owner failed to tell him was he had a problem with gun noise, I was there the day the owner showed up to see how his dog was doing, we threw a couple of marks and then fired the blank pistol with a mark and the dog freaked, thats when the owner said " forgot to tell you about that"  The dog ended up going home that day. I really don't think he does anything special, when he has a young pup of his own they get put on the dog truck at a very young age and I guess they just get used to all the noise every day. Thats how I have done it as well, last summer from the time Bodey was 8 weeks he was put in a crate and brought to every training session, I started out parking farther away from the noise but would position the truck so he could see, the marks being thrown and hear the shot. This is a dog that has very, very very high desire, that would do anything to get to a bird. I didn't start shooting with marks untill he was about 4 monthes old and we never have had a problem. I've never had a gun or noise shy dog so I don't have any experience with fixing it, Next time I talk to Rick I'll ask him about it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Todd- So Bodey was one of the dogs used in fowl dogs 3? That would be really cool.

only 2 weeks until I get to go pick up remmy from Rick









I'm more excited to put him on some ducks then I am to start shooting them.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> Todd- So Bodey was one of the dogs used in fowl dogs 3? That would be really cool.
> 
> I think he will be in the video, there were about 6 dogs they were filming for # 3, hopefully he will get some air time :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nope, you and rick talked me into leaving him there until the nodak resident duck opener. Didn't take much convincing  I haven't been out there for a while now though


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm sure you'l be happy with the progress when you get him back.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I now have the FowlDawgs II IN STOCK!!!! All pre-orders have shipped and addiitional orders are in stock!!!! This is a MUST have!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Got my copy in the mail from Rick and watched it all today... I was really impressed. I brought my dog to Rick after I had done the OB, CC, and FF myself so he started with him pretty much where the DVD did and right now he is on Swim by, the last thing the DVD covers(besides remote SB). Needless to say I was very interested watching it because it was the stuff my dog has been going through with Rick. I figured I had to educate myself a little more on what and how he has been working remmy so I didn't mess everything up.

Picking him up this weekend in time to shoot some greenies in less the 2 weeks







To bad there isn't a speck of green on most of the drakes yet :-?


----------

